# Jerald blackwall slick tires



## GMP440

I came across this posting on the Ratrod bikes website about a company called Jerald Sulky that sells correct looking slicks.  They look just like the Carlisle Jet Flyte slick tires from back in the day.
However, they come in a 24 X 2.125" and 26 X 2.125 sizes, but not in a 20 X 2.125 size for our muscle bikes.    If enough of us petition them or call to request the 20" size maybe they can get their manufacturer to produce them in a 20" size.   
 The general manager's name is Tim G. 
  I spoke with a person there and she mentioned to get something going they would need get a minimum of 5000 tire orders.
  The day I called Tim G. was not in the office.   He was proactive on the Ratrods bike website with the larger sizes and  was 
 even able to get the manufacturer to do a whitewall version of the larger tire size.    Could be a chance to get a more correct
  looking slick tire.

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=32211&st=0&sk=t&sd=a 

http://www.jeraldsulky.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=67


----------



## jpromo

I bought one for my dad's 24" Sears Spyder and they're nice tires. Very high quality and classic square tread. Doesn't feel cheap like a lot of modern tire options.


----------



## GMP440

Pic of tire.


----------



## GMP440

Bike with tire.   I was told that these tires are taller.  Could rub on the fenders.   If they can produce them in the correct dimension
for the muscle bikes they will fit correctly.


----------



## RailRider

Would be great if they get them made. I can probably supply a used 60's slick for them to copy if that is possible.


----------



## GMP440

That's a good looking slick on the bike that Railrider has.   Railrider,  thank you for offering up a slick for them to get a mold from.
If we can all call in requesting this tire to be made we can be on our way to have a correct looking tire for our bikes.


----------



## M.Martian

I've got one of the whitewall 26" slicks and the quality is great. The white/black separation is perfect unlike a lot of tires now a days.  Although it did cost me $50 shipped.  The tires do run taller than the modern cruiser king slick I had on there.  Maybe 1/4" taller on each side for a total of 1/2" taller overall.

I think they only did one run of the white walls and at the time they were running low of the black walls and the next run was going to cost more.  I have a feeling that the people who said they would buy a white wall flaked out and it didn't sell as quickly as they wanted.  Pure speculation on my part.

Not sure quite what it would take to get a brand new molded tire but 5000 tires seems about right.

Here is a shot with the 26" white.


----------



## Ericdoe

*Flat slick tire*


For those who are looking for the flat slick tire such as the jerald tire ( which is out of business as of Dec 12 2014 and or the schwinn stingray tire I am in the process of building these tires for sale. JENERIC tires is working with the manufacturer that supplied the Jerald company and hope to have tires in 24x2.125 first and then other sizes to follow Hope to have JENERIC tires for retail sale by April.... Will keep you posted on this thread keep looking for JENERIC Tires on line and you will be able to get these slick flat tires for you rat rod cruisers.


----------



## sfhschwinn

In case you dont know, Schwinn already reproduces their slik tires 20 x 2.125 and can be found on ebay sold by bicyclebones. He has red, green, white and maybe others for the krates and he also has gripper sliks, knobby tires, and sliks with both black or white lettering made exactly as the originals with schwinn westwind on them, same size and thickness as the originals. However a reproduction carlise slik would be nice. I have an original set of carlise slik with a white line as well as the matching front as well seen in this picture that could be used to make a copy if needed.


----------



## x__CRASH__x

Ericdoe said:


> For those who are looking for the flat slick tire such as the jerald tire ( which is out of business as of Dec 12 2014 and or the schwinn stingray tire I am in the process of building these tires for sale. JENERIC tires is working with the manufacturer that supplied the Jerald company and hope to have tires in 24x2.125 first and then other sizes to follow Hope to have JENERIC tires for retail sale by April.... Will keep you posted on this thread keep looking for JENERIC Tires on line and you will be able to get these slick flat tires for you rat rod cruisers.



I'm currently looking for a 26" version as I just bought a 24".  I know a 20" would also be popular.  I hope you can get this done!


----------



## GMP440

Ericdoe said:


> *Flat slick tire*
> 
> 
> For those who are looking for the flat slick tire such as the jerald tire ( which is out of business as of Dec 12 2014 and or the schwinn stingray tire I am in the process of building these tires for sale. JENERIC tires is working with the manufacturer that supplied the Jerald company and hope to have tires in 24x2.125 first and then other sizes to follow Hope to have JENERIC tires for retail sale by April.... Will keep you posted on this thread keep looking for JENERIC Tires on line and you will be able to get these slick flat tires for you rat rod cruisers.



Hello,

  Wanted to ask if you were able to have a correct slick done in the 20" size for the muscle bikes.  Did the Jeneric Tire company ever get them to production? 

                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Thanks

                                                                                                                                                                                                                        George


----------

